# Abu Dhabi or Bahrain?



## kukusharma7 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello

I am a doctor working in new delhi ,India and I am planning to relocate with family( doctor wife and 10 year old son)to GCC. I have similar offers from both Bahrain and Abu Dhabi.
Both are providing housing allowance in addition to salary.Which place offers better quality of life? How about child's education in these countries?Where would I be saving more? Please help with these queries.

thanks


----------



## combutor (Nov 1, 2011)

do not know much about Behrain but Abudhabi quality of life is great, nice place to stay and save,


----------

